# Went to Archives - Bookstore in Pasadena



## Ruben100 (Jul 5, 2007)

Im on vacation this week went to Archves in Pasadena Ca.

I picked up these books.

Theonomy A Reformed Critique - William S. Barker & Robert Godfrey

Puritan Profiles 54 Puritans Personalities drawn together by The Westminster Assembly -William Barker

Theologia et Apolgia Essays in Reformation Theology and its Defense Presented to Rod Rosenblant - Edited by Adam S. Francisco, Korey D. Maas, Steven P. Mueller

The Reformation Roots & Ramifications - Heiko A. Oberman

Reforming Fundamentalism - George M. Marsden

The Life of John Murray - Iain H. Murray

Have anybody out there enjoyed these books?
Back to work on Monday


----------



## bookslover (Jul 6, 2007)

Ruben100 said:


> Im on vacation this week went to Archves in Pasadena Ca.
> 
> I picked up these books.
> 
> ...



Archives is a great bookshop. I've been shopping there for more than 20 years.

I've read Marsden's, Murray's and Barker's books. They're excellent. I haven't read the others.


----------



## Ruben100 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ive been going to the Archives about 7yrs it the best bookstore Ive been to.
There was archive bookstore at the Claremont college but it was small and couldn't light a candle to the one in pasadena. 

The other book store that I say that can stand side by side with the archives is the bookstore at Parkside church in Ohio where Alistair Begg is pastor i had went to a conference there years back it was great I even skipped part of the lunch to spend more time in their 

Back to reading


----------



## bookslover (Jul 7, 2007)

Ruben100 said:


> Ive been going to the Archives about 7yrs it the best bookstore Ive been to.
> There was archive bookstore at the Claremont college but it was small and couldn't light a candle to the one in pasadena.
> 
> The other book store that I say that can stand side by side with the archives is the bookstore at Parkside church in Ohio where Alistair Begg is pastor i had went to a conference there years back it was great I even skipped part of the lunch to spend more time in their
> ...



Another great store is Evangelical Book and Bible in San Diego. I've been going there almost as long as I've been going to Archives.


----------



## non dignus (Jul 7, 2007)

_Theonomy a Reformed Critique_

Almost next to Archives is a great Armenian restaurant too.

That's ArmEnian.


----------



## Ruben100 (Jul 7, 2007)

Another great store is Evangelical Book and Bible in San Diego. I've been going there almost as long as I've been going to Archives.
Thanks Richard 
Ive never been to Evangelical Book in San Diego.
For the last 3 yrs i have attended the conferences they have in WSC im thinking of planning to stop there when the conference comes up in Jan 2008


----------



## cwjudyjr (Jul 7, 2007)

*Parkside Church?*



Ruben100 said:


> Ive been going to the Archives about 7yrs it the best bookstore Ive been to.
> There was archive bookstore at the Claremont college but it was small and couldn't light a candle to the one in pasadena.
> 
> The other book store that I say that can stand side by side with the archives is the bookstore at Parkside church in Ohio where Alistair Begg is pastor i had went to a conference there years back it was great I even skipped part of the lunch to spend more time in their
> ...



I may be in the area of Parkside this summer. Do you know if the bookstore has weekday hours?

Thanks!

Conrad


----------



## Ruben100 (Jul 7, 2007)

Bookstore & Cafe
Books by the Park is a ministry of Parkside Church that opened in November 1999. Our desire is to provide excellent Christian literature for believers and unbelievers. We offer a unique selection of Bibles, Books, Music and Greeting Cards. We carry used/out of print books, puritan selections, commentaries, theology, Christian living and more .If you are in the Greater Cleveland area please come and visit our store which also has a café so you can browse at your leisure. We wish to help you in any way we can, including special orders if not in our inventory.

Hours of operation:
Monday through Wednesday - 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.
Thursday - 7:30 a.m.to 7:30 p.m.
Friday - 7:30 a.m.to 4:00 p.m.
Saturday - Closed
Sunday - 7:30 a.m. to 1:30 p.m. and 5:30 p.m. to 9:00 p.m.(closed during evening service)

Contact: [email protected], 440.708.2123

Here are the store hours Conrad


----------



## cwjudyjr (Jul 7, 2007)

*Thank you!*



Ruben100 said:


> Bookstore & Cafe
> Books by the Park is a ministry of Parkside Church that opened in November 1999. Our desire is to provide excellent Christian literature for believers and unbelievers. We offer a unique selection of Bibles, Books, Music and Greeting Cards. We carry used/out of print books, puritan selections, commentaries, theology, Christian living and more .If you are in the Greater Cleveland area please come and visit our store which also has a café so you can browse at your leisure. We wish to help you in any way we can, including special orders if not in our inventory.
> 
> Hours of operation:
> ...




Thank you very much! I will try and stop in.

Conrad


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2007)

Ruben100 said:


> Ive been going to the Archives about 7yrs it the best bookstore Ive been to.
> There was archive bookstore at the Claremont college but it was small and couldn't light a candle to the one in pasadena.
> 
> The other book store that I say that can stand side by side with the archives is the bookstore at Parkside church in Ohio where Alistair Begg is pastor i had went to a conference there years back it was great I even skipped part of the lunch to spend more time in their
> ...



The bookstore at Parkside is outstanding. I visited there last week. And I really enjoyed James Dickson's bookstore a number of years ago, as well as a few others - but so far, in my experience, nothing beats Reformation Heritage Books in Grand Rapids, MI.


----------



## Jaymin Allen (Oct 20, 2007)

Ruben100 said:


> Im on vacation this week went to Archves in Pasadena Ca.
> 
> I picked up these books.
> 
> ...



Best bookstore... ever! I am not too fond of "the reformed critique" though


----------

